
Bitmovin (YC S15): Improving Video Quality on the Web - bitmovin
https://medium.com/aws-activate-startup-blog/bitmovin-improving-video-quality-on-the-web-8670039c4334
======
TlDrBot
Summary: We offer fast video encoding.

    
    
        Orig wordcount: 1597
        TlDr wordcount: 5
        Saved: 99.69%

------
slederer
If anyone is interested to give it a try, just register at www.bitmovin.com
for a free trial :-)

